

Show HN: Docary (Weekend project) - Nemmie
http://docary.me

======
bjtitus
I use some logging apps regularly (The Eatery, Weightbot) but the apps have to
be REALLY good for me to log things. (and even then it's hit or miss)

It is way too much of a burden to manually log everything and I think
solutions for these kind of things are going to be leap frogged by the Nike
Fuelbands, Fitbits, and Jawbone UPs of the world.

Might make since to look at importing and visualizing that data.

------
acctng
I do have feedback, but I don't have a twitter account (gasp!) nor a Trello or
Github accounts. Oh well.

~~~
Nemmie
This is useful feedback in itself. For now, can you contact me through here:
<http://jclaes.blogspot.com/p/contact.html> ?

